# Don't you hate it when a CAT gets on your car !



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

When I was young (about 50 years ago) in Belfast anything that was bad, terrible, not to your taste, etc was described as ‘cat’ except we pronounced it as “Kiat” 
I reckon that old saying, which we never hear now, is very appropriate in this case.

Davy


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

TeamRienza said:


> When I was young (about 50 years ago) in Belfast anything that was bad, terrible, not to your taste, etc was described as 'cat' except we pronounced it as "Kiat"
> I reckon that old saying, which we never hear now, is very appropriate in this case.
> 
> Davy


:- D I remember it well Davy, my kids certainly didn't get it when I've used it.

A bit my 11 year old grandson describing something to me as 'that's really sick' apparently it's really good ?

Young folk today eh !

Terry


----------

